# Green Tea



## boilermaker (Jan 14, 2006)

Quick question.  Does fresh brewed iced green tea count towards your daily water intake?


----------



## Steele20 (Jan 14, 2006)

no


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Quick question. Does fresh brewed iced green tea count towards your daily water intake?





> The short answer to your question is "no." Thanks to their caffeine content, both tea and coffee are diuretics ??? that is, they cause the body to lose water. And you do need the water ??? when you don't get enough, your cells start to draw water from the bloodstream. Blood gets sludgy, your heart must work harder, and your body starts to redirect blood away from less vital areas.
> 
> 
> If you really don't like drinking plain water, you can get the fluids you need from highly diluted fruit juice, herbal tea or a well-watered down sports drink. Avoid caffeine-containing colas ??? they have the same diuretic effect as coffee and tea.


I pee like crazy but I love my Green tea.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 14, 2006)

So, how about non-caffinated green tea?  Sounds like this would to me.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 16, 2006)

I am hooked on White Tea now.  More subtle taste and a little less caffiene with the same benefits as Green Tea


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 16, 2006)

I use decaf Green tea, and it makes me pee really bad...and yet it doesn't count as water??


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I use decaf Green tea, and it makes me pee really bad...and yet it doesn't count as water??


What's the final answer here?  Is decaf green tea equal to drinking water or is it still considered a diuretic?


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 16, 2006)

How about sugar free tang, or sugar free koolaid. aint nothing in em but vitamin c. ?


----------



## wetnwild (Jan 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Quick question.  Does fresh brewed iced green tea count towards your daily water intake?


 TECH it can, but it really shouldn't. 
 THink about how many people don't even drink any water daily.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jan 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I am hooked on White Tea now.  More subtle taste and a little less caffiene with the same benefits as Green Tea



What about:

Gohyah tea,

Black Tea,


Other teas.....?

What are the real benefits to them?  Should I drink them in addition the Green Tea that I drink?


----------



## shm353 (Jan 17, 2006)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> What about:
> 
> Gohyah tea,
> 
> ...




 not to hijack off subject, but what about green tea caps? are they even effective? still  diuretic?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2006)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> What about:
> 
> Gohyah tea,
> 
> ...


 
Goyah tea I have never heard of till now so I read a little.  Looks like more of a medicinal tea

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gohyah_tea

White, Green, Black, Oolong teas are all harvested from the same plant just at different stages and some are Refined more.

White Tea is the least refined and is harvested before the plant buds accounting for the higher catchein (sp?) count.

Black tea is more traditional in western societies cause its flavours will last up to 7 years unlike Green or white teas.  

I would just chose a tea you prefer and drink that.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 17, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> What's the final answer here?  Is decaf green tea equal to drinking water or is it still considered a diuretic?


Decaf is just like herbal tea - so I would count it as 'water' (well... It would mean you would not have to drink MORE water to make up for it anyway)...


----------



## Anntrenton (Aug 31, 2010)

*Benefits of Green Tea*

[FONT=&quot]I'm a tea addict. I could never get through an entire day without a cup of freshly-brewed loose green tea. The smell alone is enough to make my mouth water and the delicious sensation of fresh hot tea sliding down my throat is something that I always take time to relish during my tea break. Green tea has tons of health benefits and is a great source of antioxidants. Some of the best green tea can be found at trentonteas.com. Cheers![/FONT]


----------



## LAM (Aug 31, 2010)

boilermaker said:


> Quick question.  Does fresh brewed iced green tea count towards your daily water intake?



yes...for the most part liquids that contain no or little calories all count towards the total daily water intake.  anytime you ingest liquids that have substantial calories to the body the reaction is the same as when foods stuffs are consumed. the body thinks it's eating and the levels of digestive enzymes rise, blood sugar and/or insulin increases, etc.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd probably count it for water intake even though I probably shouldn't. It's still way better than a lot of crap you could be drinking.


----------



## Vpower (Aug 31, 2010)

vortrit said:


> I'd probably count it for water intake even though I probably shouldn't. It's still way better than a lot of crap you could be drinking.



^This is true.. Green Tea FTW


----------



## Phineas (Aug 31, 2010)

Anntrenton said:


> [FONT=&quot]I'm a tea addict. I could never get through an entire day without a cup of freshly-brewed loose green tea. The smell alone is enough to make my mouth water and the delicious sensation of fresh hot tea sliding down my throat is something that I always take time to relish during my tea break. Green tea has tons of health benefits and is a great source of antioxidants. Some of the best green tea can be found at trentonteas.com. Cheers![/FONT]



Your first post and you search for a 4.5 year old thread just to post a web address?

 .............


----------



## cheappinz (Aug 31, 2010)

you guys don't think a liquid that's made with water counts?  I understand soda, milk, etc doesn't count for water even though its liquid, but I think if its water based or made from water it should count.  just my opinion...


----------



## Phineas (Aug 31, 2010)

cheappinz said:


> you guys don't think a liquid that's made with water counts?  I understand soda, milk, etc doesn't count for water even though its liquid, but I think if its water based or made from water it should count.  just my opinion...



Green tea contains caffeine, which is a diuretic.

The only thing that contributes to your daily water count is water. Everything contains at least trace amounts of water, doesn't mean you count it.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 31, 2010)

I count it and I count coffee.  The diuretic effects aren't a 1:1 ratio!  An 8oz cup of coffee is better than not getting that 8 oz.  But I say what is it for?  General water intake?  Well hell you can read various reports on what is "adequate" .  If you're trying to water cut then hell you won't have room for any nonsense.


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 31, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Green tea contains caffeine, which is a diuretic.
> 
> The only thing that contributes to your daily water count is water. Everything contains at least trace amounts of water, doesn't mean you count it.



So crystal light doesn't count as water? And some diet sodas don't contain caffiene or calories, these don't count as water either?


----------



## Phineas (Aug 31, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> So crystal light doesn't count as water? And some diet sodas don't contain caffiene or calories, these don't count as water either?



I wouldn't.

It's like how Built says to not factor in calories burned from exercise into your diet. We burn a lot of calories a day from even walking, but you need to get your formula down first with what you know -- the actual calories (or, in this case, the actual pure water source).

Count your essential water as pure, unchanged water. I don't understand why this is such an issue for so many people. It's so easy to drink water. I keep a 1L bottle with me all day. I still drink my coffee, tea, and milk, but I don't count it as water because it's not water.

Crystal light is hardly changed, but even so I'd consider that additional liquid. For whatever effects the powder might have, just make sure you cover yourself with straight up water.


----------



## r2z (Aug 31, 2010)

lol- I wonder if it would count if you drank the same amount of water and ate the packet of crystal light


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 31, 2010)

Phineas said:


> I wouldn't.
> 
> It's like how Built says to not factor in calories burned from exercise into your diet. We burn a lot of calories a day from even walking, but you need to get your formula down first with what you know -- the actual calories (or, in this case, the actual pure water source).
> 
> ...



I would still count it, but that's me. Then again I drink alot water and don't even monitor my intake.


----------



## gengis (Dec 8, 2010)

green tea makes you loose weight but taste like cow piss. i dont know how people drink that. i know there are some sort of supplements that contain green tea extracts that aid in weight loss.


----------



## cheappinz (Dec 8, 2010)

*yes*

I don't know what anyone else says, but I say yes....
It counts.  

Ice tea isn't a soft drink...its not ice cream...Its water plus an herbal ingredient.  I think its perfectly fine to count it as a positive!


----------



## jackanderson (Dec 9, 2010)

No,Green tea is one of the types of drinks that provide us with a large set of health benefits.The benefits which green tea includethat it helps those who are suffering from  cancer, infections, high cholesterols issues, impaired immune function, cardiovascular diseases and arthritis.


----------



## charlieDxtreme (Dec 10, 2010)

I love green tea drinking it right now


----------

